# Fancy winning some Gtechniq products



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Description

With only 9 more cleans 'til Santa we are offering another top prize. To win this bottle of I1 Smart Fabric and yummy box of chocolates, take a picture of the interior of your car and post it below. The winner, with the best looking interior, will be judged by a Gtechniq Accredited Detailer and be announced tomorrow morning (Wednesday 17 December). Good luck

Head over to their Facebook page to enter https://www.facebook.com/Gtechniq


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Shame I'm still without a car, damn it!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Best I can do!!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah it's a faceache comp


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

You all need to go their FACEBOOK page and do this. Doing it here won't get you anything


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

asonda said:


> You all need to go their FACEBOOK page and do this. Doing it here won't get you anything


Ahh, Im not on Facebook!!:wall: But it did say "take a picture of the interior of your car and post it below"

But then at the bottom it does say "Head over to their Facebook page to enter!

I should really read the whole post, but I only have a short concentration span, and reading to many words/sentences is to much for me!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Ahh, Im not on Facebook!!:wall: But it did say "take a picture of the interior of your car and post it below"
> 
> But then at the bottom it does say "Head over to their Facebook page to enter!
> 
> I should really read the whole post, but I only have a short concentration span, and reading to many words/sentences is to much for me!!


Let's hope you checked the winners on 12 days of Xmas then


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Let's hope you checked the winners on 12 days of Xmas then


I wont miss that, I check every day!!:thumb:

And yippee I won on the 12 days of xmas!!!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Ah it's a faceache comp


missed that :wall:
:lol:


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Our Range Rover Evoque*

It's hardwork keeping this leather clean, so a bottle of Gtechniq will go down a treat.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah my interior won the facebook competition


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats Blueberry.


----------

